# router project help



## fudi50 (Oct 21, 2009)

I do not have the skills required or the equipment to do a small project, I am looking for some one to do this job for me at a reasonable price. The job to router four pieces of mahogany 2 that are approx 15" in length x 1" x 1/2 
2 pieces 10" x 1" x 1/2" all four are cut to a radius. it is the inside radius that I require router/milled out and the top with a round over. this project is for a 1/4 scale boat and is for those who know boats the "Monkey Rail" that sits atop of the deck, I would be willing to work with any one if it would assist to draw out outline of deck and have the parts remade, as it does strike me that if a plank of 1/2" wood were used it maybe easier to anchor on a table, also the round over top I can do with a block plane and sander. I have been held up on this project for a year so pretty desperate to have this done. The cost whilst I don't wish to pay a fortune is not a deciding factor.
David
I can supply pictures if required just
e-mail ddalchin [at] comcast [dot] net


----------



## fudi50 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Router help*

Message for Ric
Hi Ric, thanks for replying however this site is one of the hardest to navigate I belong to, one would have thought that on be coming registered the access would be easy but no its not,
Ric the way this system is set up I am not permitted to reply to your private message. If you wish to check me out go to RCGroups I'm all over those postings for scale airplanes. In that context I would ask you to e-mail me [email protected]
David Alchin AKA The Brit
That way I can send pictures of my project


----------



## fudi50 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ric
please send an e mail I am not allowed to reply to a private message!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fudi50 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mark,
Administrator what is the point of being a registered user if I can not reply
with another member who sends me a private message !!
David Alchin


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The reason for the hassel at first is too keep spamers at bay. As of now you only have 2 or 3 posts to respond to rick. Just respond yo me and that will be one less.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

fudi50 said:


> Mark,
> Administrator what is the point of being a registered user if I can not reply
> with another member who sends me a private message !!
> David Alchin


David,

As Jerry explained above, you need a total of 10 posts to this forum to be qualified for all of it's features. This is done to make it difficult for spammers to do their dirty work and has been very successful at keeping them away. We apoplogize for the inconvenience to new members and hope you will understand. Just post 3 more messages and you are home free of any further restrictions.


----------



## fudi50 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok! so this is #2


----------



## fudi50 (Oct 21, 2009)

can this be # 3 does this make me home and dry now


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You should be good to go now David.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

wow I haven't check out this post in a while...


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

/\ 

lol !!!!


----------



## fudi50 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi everyone thanks for all replys particulary drasbell. The latest postings s
howing how where cost on making a router table is real interesting and I will at a later date build one to compliment my garage come workshop.
David


----------

